# What monitor should I choose?



## capt_aubrey (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I hope that I posted this in the correct forum. If not, please forgive me and hopefully it will be moved to the correct one. I am looking for some help between two monitors. I will only be gaming in 60 Hz, 1080p, consoles and web development/photo editing. I am looking for duel monitors, too.

I think that I have it narrowed down to these two:

Asus VS248H-P 24-Inch Full-HD LED Monitor
BenQ Official Major League Gaming Monitor RL2455HM (24-Inch LED)

They are in my price range and have pretty decent reviews, but I thought I would post it here to get some more opinions.

Thanks in advance for any and all help, suggestions or advice.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

http://gamingconsolereviews.net/?p=953

I have seen a few BenQ's and they are really quite nice compared to some other monitors with a big name attached.

There are also a lot of BenQ user's here on TPU. Perhaps a few of them can give you their experiences with them. If I were to get a new gaming monitor, I would get one. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 6, 2014)

ASUS! Contrast ratio is pretty good! That is why I picked up that one. I have seen the BenQ's however and they are, they are something else. Saying 'awesome' just isn't enough


----------



## capt_aubrey (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post. I ordered the BenQ Official Major League Gaming Monitor RL2455HM (24-Inch LED). What titled the scale for me was the fact that the BenQ monitor has 1xDVI, 1xVGA and 2XHDMI, the latter being the feature that got me. I am looking to hook up my PC to dual monitors and my PS3 and PS4 up to the secondary monitor. The ASUS, I would have had to either switch the input cable each use or buy an HDMI splitter. 

I am a little worried about my purchase because I cannot leave well enough alone and went digging for even more reviews. I read that these monitors are for competitive gamers and that if you are looking to do anything besides game with them, you should look elsewhere, i.e. ASUS. 

Now, I am stuck trying to decide to give the BenQs a shot, or refuse the delivery and purchase the Asus VS248H-P 24-Inch Full-HD LED monitors. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you will be more than fine w/ the BenQ. Enjoy.


----------



## capt_aubrey (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks! I will have to give it a go, I guess. I have been reading about washed out colors and bad picture quality for the BenQ. I hope that they are just being overly picky .


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

capt_aubrey said:


> Thanks! I will have to give it a go, I guess. I have been reading about washed out colors and bad picture quality for the BenQ. I hope that they are just being overly picky .


For every bad review, there are a hundred happy people. Finding no reason to complain.


----------



## Bugler (Feb 7, 2014)

Too bad you didn't pick Asus. 

This is what I picked:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236288

It's an IPS model and it's great.


----------

